# Back on PierandSurf



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey everyone back after a long away period.. Hope to post some pics and posts of fishing trips around the Brigatine to Marmora Area.. MISS YOU GUYS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well it's about time.


----------

